# Mercedes R350 ANYONE using them?



## Uberkidd (Dec 18, 2014)

Just curious if anyone is or knows someone who is using the benz r350 in their operation?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

*I've driven one at a large limousine company, the driver seat is kind of stiff, thoughafter awhile your back gets used to it.
They don't seem to have a good resale value so you could probably get one at a good price. 
The problem with most foreign car's is the price of parts and labor for a mechanic who actually knows how to fix it. 
I have a Volvo, (not for uber ) and have spent $15,000.00 on parts and labor on it. 
In answer to your question, yes it's a nice vehicle, but if you run the numbers do you think it's worth it for uber? *


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

You spent $15000 on running a Volvo!

Why?

I had a nice V50 for nearly 3 years.

Spent next to nothing on it, just basic servicing and tyres.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

It's a 1992 740 wagon, because I like my cars reliable.
Transmission rebuilt, new springs, struts, ipd sway bars. A/c rebuilt, crank position sensor, motor mounts, transmission mounts, new steel wheels, new electric locks ,new wiper motor in rear, new hoses, tune up, rear end service, new exhaust system and other things I can't remember. 
It adds up very quickly. 
Have gone across the USA twice. 
I expect to get at least 300,000 miles from my car. I've seen Redblock engines with 600,000 miles. 
How long did your car last ?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Was on over 200k when sold. Was just over 5years old. Still looled like a new car when I sold it, a few small bodywork marks the only indication of the miles.

Only real issue was a little rust on the exhaust due to the previous owner living near the Sea.

Must be something different with the 740 estate in the US as they don't require those kind of repairs in the UK. 

Seems like you were throwing good money after bad.

Ever heard of the "Trigger's Broom" theory of longevity?

He had the same broom for many years, but he had to replace the handle 6 times and the brush part 5 times.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

I like that 740 estate, that's what it's called in the UK. , well I had to have the transmission rebuilt, I guess I did go overboard, but I don't want to break down in the middle of nowhere. And the USA is much bigger then England, my car has 168,000 miles. I'm the third owner. It's very easy to spend $5,000 on repairs for a car. Plus I've learned from past experience that it's better to go to the dealer, and they don't work cheap. 
I guess I should tackle some repairs myself. I know I've thrown good money after bad, but I still like my Volvo. Google Irv Gordon for a laugh.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I would never use a dealer for big repairs.

No point paying main dealer prices when there are specialists that do the same job for half the money.

The only caveat would be something like a Mercedes S Class, XJ or similar as I think a full dealer History does help resale slightly.

My nearest Jag dealer has just sent me an E Mail giving me 25% of my next service.

As it is the cambelt service it is around £300 discount so might bite the bullet.

If a car is out of warranty then I usually do servicing myself. And farm out cambelts. And brakes if the weather is cold.

I had my brakes done front and back for well under £600 recently.

Same job at Jaguar was nearer £1200.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Everybody says that. 
In my experience a non dealer mechanic charges almost the same hourly rate as the dealer.
And with the dealer you get OEM parts and a mechanic who knows the car. 
Maybe if you have an American car, (I'm obviously American ) you can go to a non-dealer to work on your car.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I think there may be the same price problem with American cars in the UK.

Chryslers are notoriously expensive to own. There are no specialists really but a standard Garage can usually do everything you need. They are fairly old fashioned from a technical point anyway.

Jeep products depreciate rapidly and sell in small numbers compared to a few years ago.

High running costs and poor build quality has killed them in the UK Marketplace.

LandRover products are dynamically superior and there are lots of specialists to keep older ones going and for cheaper fixes of common problems to be engineered.

Build quality is improving now that Ford and their Corporatw Bean Counters have exited the building aswell.

I will admit you rarely hear of people rebuilding the gearbox on any car over a few years old, anything over 10 yrs or so, as the vehicle has no value to warrant the expenditure so will be broken for spares.

If my Jag needs a new gearbox I will either use a local specialist or take the vehicle to ZF in Dortmund before the box fails.

I think residual value is an important consideration in the differing viewpoints of US car owners and UK.

From my research US cars are cheaper to buy new, unless imported due to the US policy of protectionism, and they also hold their value better.

The EU and Euro has allowed Germany to reduce the price of their products in the UK at the expense of UK brands.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Lol Triggers Broom dont know big Only Fools and Horses was over in the US but here it is:


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

My Jag has been a bit like Trigger's broom lately! Lol.


----------



## Uberkidd (Dec 18, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> *I've driven one at a large limousine company, the driver seat is kind of stiff, thoughafter awhile your back gets used to it.
> They don't seem to have a good resale value so you could probably get one at a good price.
> The problem with most foreign car's is the price of parts and labor for a mechanic who actually knows how to fix it.
> I have a Volvo, (not for uber ) and have spent $15,000.00 on parts and labor on it.
> In answer to your question, yes it's a nice vehicle, but if you run the numbers do you think it's worth it for uber? *


I heard there is a longer base wheel version for the Mercedes R , is this true? The R500 or is it called something else?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

http://www.edmunds.com/mercedes-benz/r-class/2006/consumer-reviews/


----------

